# Problème impression couleur



## sloumpy (9 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous !!

Nouvelle sur le forum, et chez mac, j'ai un problème pour imprimer en couleur.
J'ai une imprimante HP photosmart toute neuve, avec des cartouches d'encre toutes neuves qui imprime de jolies couleurs quand il s'agit de ses tests.
Par contre dès que je veux imprimer quelque chose depuis mon macpro ça ne sort qu'en noir et blanc ... 
J'ai essayé de m'intéresser aux réglages, concordance des couleurs tout ça mais ca ne change rien ... Je pense que c'est juste un mauvais réglage sur mon mac mais impossible de trouver ... et comme j'y connait rien 

Help? merci !!


----------



## edd72 (9 Octobre 2010)

Au oment d'imprimer, tu as le choix entre les profil "normal", "normal noir&blanc", etc.


----------



## sloumpy (9 Octobre 2010)

Arf désolée mais je ne vois pas ou je peux trouver de menu 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h21 ----------

** CE menu


----------



## sloumpy (10 Octobre 2010)

no one?


----------



## edd72 (10 Octobre 2010)

Le second menu-déroulant.


----------



## sloumpy (10 Octobre 2010)

voilà ce que j'ai, j'ai essayé tous les profils un par un et rien


----------



## edd72 (10 Octobre 2010)

"Préréglages"

Tu as quoi?


----------



## sloumpy (10 Octobre 2010)

"standard" et "derniers réglages utilisés". Comme c'est sa première utilisation baaah ^^


----------



## edd72 (11 Octobre 2010)

Ah.
Moi dans ce menu j'ai "rapide", "normal", "rapide noir & blanc", etc... donc je pensais que ton n&b pouvait venir de là.
Du coup, là...


----------



## sloumpy (11 Octobre 2010)

Voilà voilà ...
Bon baaah Merci !!


----------

